

Installing Visual Studio Code on Linux (Ubuntu) - JKirstaetter
http://jochen.kirstaetter.name/blog/linux/install-visual-studio-code-on-linux-ubuntu.html

======
JKirstaetter
Linux users are currently confronted with some lack of comfort compared to
their Windows and Mac OS X friends. Although there are several and in my
opinion easy ways to increase the user experience in using Visual Studio Code
under Linux I'm a bit concerned whether Microsoft is keeping it on par to the
other systems. Right now, installation takes some manual steps, there are
essential parts missing in order to provide an excellent first contact and
other editor features like automatic updates aren't yet available for the
Linux variation compared to Windows and Mac OS X.

